# WWW.HHDESIGNSCA.COM ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA AND HERNANS CUSTOM ENGRAVING



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

WWW.HHDESIGNSCA.COM ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA AND HERNANS CUSTOM ENGRAVING


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

Bad Ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## FirstAutoJuice1510 (Sep 16, 2010)

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


Round Nipple's:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

"YES THAT JUST HAPPENED" :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

EXCELLENT DUO.................................................. :thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

How much for 2 engraved show hubs? Shipped out


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTT for my Big Homie JD!! Now he's pared up with one of the best in the game to take that Zenith wheel to the next level...


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i was biddin on those KOs with the red chips on ebay .. semed like i couldnt win ... hmmm...


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Some really good work, can't wait for my wheels and knock offs JD, TTT for this DUO


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


that's a verrrry nice plaque brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

FORSALE


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:run:


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


Deezamm, I need ta place my Zenith order ASAP!! Lookin good JD :thumbsup: I never realized your plaque had so much detail. Can I borrow that? :x: LMAO!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Terco said:


> Bad Ass! :thumbsup:


x2 mutha fuggin 2 :wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

How much for black kos


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


How much for a set with no chips and some door handles for a 65 ship to 93701 lmk....


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


Lookn firme how much 4 a set of 4 wth chips on ? n wud they fit on some galaxy wire wheels adapters? Pm n da prise on gold !!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


>


NICE X LACE!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

Rag Ryda said:


> Deezamm, I need ta place my Zenith order ASAP!! Lookin good JD :thumbsup: I never realized your plaque had so much detail. Can I borrow that? :x: LMAO![/QUOTE
> 
> x2


----------



## Jc1chb (Feb 24, 2010)

What's is up JD? U gonna give me a call & let me know what's up with our deal or what?


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

PM me i needs some price quotes


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

:rimshot:


----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

question were do I nplace an order 4 sum 14x7s with sum engraving on them and I have my own engraver would that be a problem or do I have to have them engraved by your guy thanks


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Are you serious? Come on guys..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...jd-jesse-delgado-hustle-harder-zenith-31.html


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Bwahahahahahha y'all sum dum summa beeshes. Hit up that ****** Nicky while your at it. Ask for the "arsin" special. Orders ship out the first of Nevuary


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:drama:..............................:roflmao:..............................................:wow: ...................................


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

u gotta send 500 down payment first before he will even talk to u


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

sand1 said:


> u gotta send 500 down payment first before he will even talk to u


Please send paypal address so I can send cashola!!! :h5:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

fuckin haters. quality takes time


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

lone star said:


> fuckin haters. quality takes time


Damn engravers.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi I would like to purchase a set of these wheels. Please contact me.


Thank you. 

MM


----------



## the deuce (Oct 18, 2010)

am i missing something?is MARK And JD the same dude???


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

the deuce said:


> am i missing something?is MARK And JD the same dude???


:shocked:............................:drama:


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

the deuce said:


> am i missing something?is MARK And JD the same dude???


If you have a low low trade that shit in and buy a Prius


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

You will get the engraving done , just no wheels


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

plague said:


> You will get the engraving done , just no wheels


Jd said Hernan was the main reason his wheels never got sent out. fuck both of them snakes


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

PEOPLE CAN CHANGE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
RIGHT?
WHERE DO I SEND MY MONEY?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol....


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> PEOPLE CAN CHANGE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> RIGHT?
> WHERE DO I SEND MY MONEY?


You have a better chance at winning the lottery then getting you're wheels from these guys!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> PEOPLE CAN CHANGE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> RIGHT?
> WHERE DO I SEND MY MONEY?


:shocked:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I just sent money up front for 5 sets . 3 all chrome, 2 sets engraved and gold plated. They said they can do a rush order and they can be done and shipped to me by August 11. The only snag was that there was an extra $40 to western union the money to Lagos , Nigeria. I guess hustle harder is part of an African conglomerate company. Oh well I'm booking my car show trip. The hotels are booked. All of us who are getting the rims are rolling out together. My wife quit her job of 15 years so she could come on this trip. 3 guys are taking a leave of absence to make this trip.
I'm so stoked that these rims will be the icing on the cake baby!!!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Hustle harder!!!!


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Wicked Wayz said:


>


Heard he's changing it to "Hide Harder"


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

HUSTLE_HARDER_63 said:


> WWW.HHDESIGNSCA.COM ZENITH OF CALIFORNIA AND HERNANS CUSTOM ENGRAVING


How much?

Cash ready to be deposited under any one's name you tell me!

:x:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

manu samoa said:


> I just sent money up front for 5 sets . 3 all chrome, 2 sets engraved and gold plated. They said they can do a rush order and they can be done and shipped to me by August 11. The only snag was that there was an extra $40 to western union the money to Lagos , Nigeria. I guess hustle harder is part of an African conglomerate company. Oh well I'm booking my car show trip. The hotels are booked. All of us who are getting the rims are rolling out together. My wife quit her job of 15 years so she could come on this trip. 3 guys are taking a leave of absence to make this trip.
> I'm so stoked that these rims will be the icing on the cake baby!!!


Fucking Marty!

LOL


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Cuban Dave said:


> PM me i needs some price quotes


Im JD's rep. 

JD says to wire the money to me. 

Wheels will arrive later.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

the deuce said:


> am i missing something?is MARK And JD the same dude???


:wow:


----------



## the deuce (Oct 18, 2010)

i think its the same dude..this cat mark owes some wheels to 4or5 people..for sone time .he admitted it himself on other post..he probably pm me when he sees this..wont respond to his own post.think he hiding something..glad i ordered wheels from other source.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

the deuce said:


> i think its the same dude..this cat mark owes some wheels to 4or5 people..for sone time .he admitted it himself on other post..he probably pm me when he sees this..wont respond to his own post.think he hiding something..glad i ordered wheels from other source.


First of all the deuce Me and JD are two different people. and to clear the record up when I did 
leave the wire wheel King I still had a few 
orders pending that were Engraved sets of
wheels just got one customer left from Texas to give his wheels 2


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> First of all the deuce Me and JD are two different people. and to clear the record up when I did
> leave the wire wheel King I still had a few
> orders pending that were Engraved sets of
> wheels just got one customer left from Texas to give his wheels 2


explain why you need several layitlow accounts ???? i bet one of them is zenith of california aka hustle harder


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> explain why you need several layitlow accounts ???? i bet one of them is zenith of california aka hustle harder


As fair as Needing several layitlow Accounts.I have always Log on here use Impalas Magazine Because I Own the magazine..Now as Logging in as Zenith
Wire Wheel Co.We Clearly made the announcement that we were working out the details on Licensee the Name "Zenith and bring the name back to Campbell


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> First of all the deuce Me and JD are two different people. and to clear the record up when I did
> leave the wire wheel King I still had a few
> orders pending that were Engraved sets of
> wheels just got one customer left from Texas to give his wheels 2




Your hear that??? Its not his fault its the engravers..























I heard the same excuse when I won the Envious Touch raffle...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

nisra said:


> Your hear that??? Its not his fault its the engravers..
> I heard the same excuse when I won the Envious Touch raffle...


:roflmao:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

nisra said:


> Your hear that??? Its not his fault its the engravers..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I never once said it was the Engravers fault. I work with the Best Engravers in the industry.A big part had to do where I was my orders were not a priority over his.


----------



## the deuce (Oct 18, 2010)

this dude spends alot of time defending himself.i wonder if he spends the same amount of time building wheels.guess not cause people complaining


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> As fair as Needing several layitlow Accounts.I have always Log on here use Impalas Magazine Because I Own the magazine..Now as Logging in as Zenith
> Wire Wheel Co.We Clearly made the announcement that we were working out the details on Licensee the Name "Zenith and bring the name back to Campbell


FUCK YOUR MAGAZINE

FUCK JD

FUCK HERNANS ENGRAVING

FUCK ZENITH WIRE WHEELS

AND FUCK ANYONE DOWN WITH YOU PUTO, Pinche scammer ripping off RAZA!


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> FUCK YOUR MAGAZINE
> 
> FUCK JD
> 
> ...


JD said he'd give me 5 stacks to whoop your ass


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

nisra said:


> JD said he'd give me 5 stacks to whoop your ass


firme ese, get them 5 stacks and give me like 800 to buy some bud


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> firme ese, get them 5 stacks and give me like 800 to buy some bud


Fuck it I'm gonna get that "Cali Image Life" tatted across my stomach mayne. The rest I'll spend on the ol Kieff special... Coke and hookers


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

nisra said:


> Fuck it I'm gonna get that "Cali Image Life" tatted across my stomach mayne. The rest I'll spend on the ol Kieff special... Coke and hookers


SIMON!!!

CALI-IMAGE POR VIDA!! 

Or the JD special crack and a fat ass wife who works at disney


----------

